# Canon great results in World Press Photo 2015 contest



## Perio (Feb 18, 2015)

Petapixel.com reported a breakdown of cameras (including DSLR, medium format and even Apple) captured the winning images of World Press Photo 2015 contest. 

In a nutshell, 25 out of 40 winning photographs were taken with Canon, 7 with Nikon and the other 8 photographs were taken with cameras of other manufacturers. Interestingly, when the data were broken down further by separating camera models, 5diii captured the greatest number of winning pictures, followed by 1dx and 5dii. 

Although the percentage of submitted photographs taken with Canon DSLRs was not reported, I found these results to be interesting. Another interesting observation was that Apple camera (iPhone?) captured as many winning photographs (only one though) as Leica/Mamiya/Hasselblad/Phase One/Pentax. 

More to read here: http://petapixel.com/2015/02/17/breakdown-cameras-captured-winning-images-world-press-photo-2015/


----------



## dolina (Feb 18, 2015)

The two most popular brands in the breakdown are Canon/Nikon. There is a simple explanation for this and that is both companies are the preferred vendor for digital photography by photonews agencies like AFP, AP, Reuters and EPA.

What is telling here is what cameras are probably bought personally by the photographer.

The Mamiya is a fixed lens medium format film rangefinder camera. Wish Sony would make one as well in the spirit of the RX1R. My guess is the body would be as large as as the Sony a7 or Canon 5D.


----------



## dolina (Feb 18, 2015)

Olympus - Mirrorless Interchangeable Lens Camera
Apple - Smartphone
Hassleblad - Film Medium Format
PhaseOne - Digital Medium Format Back
Ricoh - Fixed lens compact camera with a large sensor
Leica - Full frame Rangefinder
Mamiya - Fixed lens medium format film rangefinder camera

Canon & Nikon - All full frame DSLR except for one from each brand


----------



## Perio (Feb 18, 2015)

dolina said:


> The two most popular brands in the breakdown are Canon/Nikon. There is a simple explanation for this and that is both companies are the preferred vendor for digital photography by photonews agencies like AFP, AP, Reuters and EPA.
> 
> What is telling here is what cameras are probably bought personally by the photographer.
> 
> The Mamiya is a fixed lens medium format film rangefinder camera. Wish Sony would make one as well in the spirit of the RX1R. My guess is the body would be as large as as the Sony a7 or Canon 5D.



Yeah, that's why I mentioned that the percentage of submitted photographs taken with Canon DSLRs is unknown. But I'd be surprised if a majority of these photographs was not taken by Canon/Nikon. Nevertheless, it suggests that people tend to choose the camera that _works_ and not the one that has highest IQ. 

Mamiya 7 is an amazing camera. If it were not that expensive for a film camera, I might pick one up just for fun.


----------



## dolina (Feb 18, 2015)

I think economics and after sales support has a lot to do with this.

I was told that these photonews agencies get very good rates when buying gear in bulk. They have a pseudo-subscription style purchasing cycle where in they refresh gear every 2 years or so. Old cameras are given to the photojournalist gratis which gives the photographer incentive to keep it from getting too damaged or too lost.

I'd love to see Sony put in their 50MP medium format image sensor into a RX1R style chasis. I would bet it'll sell for between $2,800-4,500 easily.

Rumor of a camera like this has been floating around since the Sony 50MP medium format image sensor came out.

http://petapixel.com/2014/10/24/more-details-surface-about-the-rumored-sony-and-mamyia-medium-format-rangefinders/




Perio said:


> Yeah, that's why I mentioned that the percentage of submitted photographs taken with Canon DSLRs is unknown. But I'd be surprised if a majority of these photographs was not taken by Canon/Nikon. Nevertheless, it suggests that people tend to choose the camera that _works_ and not the one that has highest IQ.
> 
> Mamiya 7 is an amazing camera. If it were not that expensive for a film camera, I might pick one up just for fun.


----------



## dolina (Feb 18, 2015)

Unlike in the 60s or 70s where one brand really trumps the other cameras of today cant do little wrong in terms of focusing or exposure in program mode unless the operator really mucks about the settings.

This is fortunate as we can instead focus on concepts and framing instead.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 18, 2015)

dolina said:


> What is telling here is what cameras are probably bought personally by the photographer.



And still, zero Canon 6d - that's telling, and makes me fear I won't win the contest with my current equipment


----------



## dolina (Feb 18, 2015)

I think it has more to do with the memory card type used with the 6D. Working photogs would end up having more than 1 type of of memory cards to deal with. 

Standardisation is nice.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 18, 2015)

dolina said:


> I think it has more to do with the memory card type used with the 6D. Working photogs would end up having more than 1 type of of memory cards to deal with.



Ah, right, that does make sense - I'm probably underestimating how much of a differentiation lever "pro" vs "amateur" Canon really has in either putting cf and/or sd slots into their respective cameras.


----------



## dolina (Feb 18, 2015)

More like what's most convenient for working & non-working photogs.

I really hate having to deal with two memory card types.


----------

